
Ask HN: Developer Focused Podcast Suggestions? - mooreds
Hi folks,<p>Looking for some great developer focused podcasts. Tech focused or general software development.<p>Searched HN and there was a post about four years ago, but haven&#x27;t seen anything recently.<p>Ones I know about already:<p>Software Engineering Radio<p>Reboot.io<p>Authority Issues
======
auslegung
It's a bit niche (and caveat I've been on it), but for functional-language-
specific info focused primarily on Haskell, there's
[https://haskellweekly.news/podcast/](https://haskellweekly.news/podcast/).

~~~
mooreds
Cool, thanks!

------
davidddavidson
* Software Engineering Daily

* Complete Developer

* Soft Skills Engineering

* Coding Blocks

* Programming Throwdown

